# Pending Boost on Cash Out?



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

So I did a bunch of trips last night in Pittsburgh and when I go to cash out it is only allowing me to take out my base pay not including Boost as they are under Pending? $15 to be exact is being held from the total withdraw. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You could never cash out incentive pay on instant pay. You have to wait for Wednesday (or whatever day is your direct deposit day) for that cash.


----------

